
Habits vs. Goals: Benefits of a Systematic Approach to Life - golanggeek
https://fs.blog/2017/06/habits-vs-goals/
======
shardinator
You need goals to know which habits to develop, and habits so you achieve the
goals. It’s not one or the other, you need both.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
Indeed, values determine goals, goals determine habits. The only thing I've
felt that stayed with me consistently in life is my outlook, values and
philosophy on the world. In an ever changing world, these keep me anchored, so
that even when i drift too far, i'm brought back. Everyday we are bombarded
with productivity porn, goals, and all that jazz, but none will ever stick if
they aren't in line with what YOU really believe and want. The only way to
achieve in this world is to discover who you really are, what makes you tick,
and what you want, then i think you will automatically do what is necessary to
achieve those goals.

